# Sticky  PLEASE READ: Useful Links & Threads



## Cloudy

*Useful links and threads*

This thread is a selection of posts that signpost you to other useful threads, sections of the site, and even useful external websites.

I'm going to keep adding to this, but if you spot anything you think is useful please let me know and we can add it. If you want to start a poll about something and aren't sure about how to do it let me know. Also, if you have any ideas about anything you think would be useful, or you would like to see, please let me know - I normally respond to PMs in less than 24 hours.

Thank you!

Cloudy

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

*The Scratch: What to Expect!*

This was a question recently asked by one of our lovely ladies and I thought it was a useful thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325156.0

We also did a poll on what people felt about it generally; i.e. if they had it, would they have it again etc:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=332995.0

*Please feel free to add your own experience if you get chance, thank you!*


----------



## Cloudy

*Considering IVF Abroad?*

Here are a few useful threads about the practicalities of having IVF abroad:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324916.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334028.0


----------



## Cloudy

*How many days do people take to stim?*

This is just a little poll we have been running to see how many days people have been doing their stim injections and makes for some interesting reading:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324908.0


----------



## Cloudy

*How much time off work after ET?*

This is just a little poll we have been running to see how many days people have off work after ET and get a BFP:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325338.0


----------



## Cloudy

*Egg collection: Awake or Asleep*

This is an old thread from a while ago but has loads of information and stories about egg collection that is really useful and informative. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24414.0

And here is a more recent one about being awake:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333116.0

*Please feel free to add your own experiences!*


----------



## Cloudy

*Where to buy fertility drugs*

These threads are quite useful if you are buying drugs for a private cycle, for treatment both in the UK and abroad. The first thread is now closed, and goes back to 2004 so there is some really useful information on there, but you can still see it here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.1590

The current thread, Part 2, is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337251.0

*Please feel free to add your own buys and questions to the new thread!*


----------



## Cloudy

*Considering a hysteroscopy before IVF?*

This was a recent thread regarding the pro's and con's of having a hysteroscopy before IVF which is quite interesting for those having private treatment:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325339.0


----------



## Cloudy

*How many days off work after Egg Collection?*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=327406.0

This is a little poll we have been running regarding the amount of time off work people have needed after collection. *Please feel free to add your own opinion and experience!*


----------



## Cloudy

*Fertility Friends Chat Room*

The Chat Room is a brilliant place to talk to other ladies in private within the security of Fertility Friends. There are open rooms, and private sections, plus special theme nights such as Singles, Diet chat, Cycle Buddies, and even Quiz Nights! Plus, it works on iPads and tablets and even mobile phones!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=chat

If you want to know more about how to use chat, or to find out what is on when, check out the Chat Thread where the Chat Hosts can help with any questions you may have:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0


----------



## Cloudy

*Weight Management Support*

If you are thinking about weight management for ttc, IVF, or just for your general health, we have a really useful and supportive Weight Management Support area. This section is private and can only be accessed on request - which is why you won't find it! The added bonus is that this board is not visible to the public or Google's search engine!

You will find friendly supportive threads for many popular diets, and maybe ones you've not yet heard of! You can even keep your own Weight Management diary or learn more about the chat nights.

Click to open your Profile then select "Modify Profile". On the list you will see "Group Memberships" and just select "Weight Management". When you next come onto FF after that the Weight Management area should appear!

If you have any questions and want to know more please PM DizziSquirrel or myself: responses will usually be made within 24 hours.


----------



## Cloudy

*When to test?*

If you know me you will know I am very anti-early testing (in fact I like to test after my OTD!) but for those people who insist on being naughty check this useful site out. It goes on ladies actual experiences of when they tested and what results they got on what dpt:

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cloudy

*Worried about injections?*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330594.0

A member recently asked for tips and advice on dealing with injections. This is something lots of us worry about before we start so thought this might be useful to keep a link for it here for any other worried newbies.


----------



## Cloudy

*Natural, Mini, Mild (etc) IVF Chat thread*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331471.0

This is for ladies interested in, or undertaking, the increasingly popular natural/mini/mild (etc) IVF. It's not intended to replace cycle buddies, but as it's a more niche area I thought it would be helpful to have a place to chat.


----------



## Cloudy

*Top IVF Survival Tips*

An excellent selection of Top Tips to help you survive the IVF craziness - which is useful to have a look at wether it's you are a newbie or a veteran 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324578.0

*Please add any tips that you have to help support other ladies!*


----------



## Cloudy

*Success with 2 Day Embryo Transfer*

If you are worried about having a 2 day transfer just remember 2 things:
1) the best place for an embryo is in your womb;
2) 2 day embryos make lovely babies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333145.0

*If you have had success with a 2 day transfer please share your story to help inspire others! *


----------



## Cloudy

*Books & Music*

Here is a link to a thread about IVF Books:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336765.0

And here is a link to a thread about IVF relaxation music:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335516.0

*Please feel free to continually add to these threads if you come across a good book or CD/download. Thank you!*


----------



## Cloudy

*Day 5 embryos not becoming blasts*

It can be very worrying when things don't progress as you expect, and cal feel like the end of the world if your embabies aren't blasts by day 5. Don't worry, in the world of IVF this actually happens a lot and doesn't mean it isn't going to work - and threads like this prove it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336494.0


----------



## Cloudy

*Who to Tell?*

One of the big concerns people have when they first start, or even on their 3rd attempt, is who to tell, in both their working and social life. this gets discussed quite a lot and here are a few of the bigger threads about the topic. The problem of working around treatment is also addressed so they are a good place to start if you are looking for information:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334383.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337054.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335568.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336060.0

*Don't worry! Everyone is different, and therefore so is everyone's personal situation. So, if you are not sure what to do please feel free to start your own new thread to ask other people for advice for your own set of circumstances*


----------



## Cloudy

*Embryoscope*

With IVF it can often seem like there is always 'one more thing' to pay for, and one of these extras is the embryoscope. There was a good discussion about the pros and cons of using it a few months ago, with a few different views to consider:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334333.0


----------



## Cloudy

*Low & Zero Fertilisation*

It can be very hard to be told that you have a low, or zero, fertilisation rate. Sadly it does happen from time and there is lots of useful information around the site, but these two recent threads are quite a good place to start:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334706.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336281.0

*Remember, everyone's cycle is different so please feel free to start your own thread if this happens to you  *


----------



## Cloudy

*When things don't go to plan...*

Sometimes when you are doing a cycle and things don't go to plan it can feel like the end of the worls, and that no one has had this problem before. Rest assured, its often not as bad as you first think and you are not alone. Here is a small selection of threads about some commonly occuring problems:

*Problems down-regging:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336075.0 & http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336335.0

*Cycle cancelled due to a cyst:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335467.0

*Lining too thin:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336150.0

*Bleeding before OTD:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=318238.0

*Remember! Whatever your worries or concerns, a problem shared is a problem halved *


----------



## Cloudy

*Taking Antidepressants during IVF*

I think this is a topic that is probably on a lot of peoples minds. Please feel free to start your own thread about the topic, but I thought this may also be useful for reference as it was quite a comprehensive thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330578.msg5967917#msg5967917


----------



## Cloudy

*More links coming soon!!!*

I try to continually add links as things catch my eye 

Let me know if there is anything you think will be useful that I have missed!

Cloudy

Xxx


----------

